# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Masakra në Kolorado

## FreeByrd

A gunman wearing a gas mask set off an unknown gas and fired into a crowded movie theater in suburban Denver theater.

12 killed, 50 injured
_______________________________________________

Një person i armatosur i veshur me një maskë të gazit të vendosur jashtë një gaz të panjohur qëlluan dhe në një teatër të mbushur me njerëz në film teatër periferi të Denverit.

12 të vrarë, 50 të plagosur

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/nat...47221&srvc=rss

----------


## @Lbaneso

Ceshte kjo tani RIP

----------


## ATMAN

jane efektet anesore te nje shoqerie tashme te kalbur sic eshte amerika 

kinematografia ne usa nuk percjell me asnje vlere edukative,por vetem dhune dhe vrasje  

ne usa dominojne tashme diktatura e bankave dhe e masmediave te cilat jane te kontrolluara nga masoneria 

dhe kush kontrollon bankat dhe masmedian e ka fare te lehte te manipuloje qytetaret dhe politiken 

ngushellime familjeve te viktimave

----------


## mint

mos u merzit free angry bird ,te gjitha familjet amerikane duhet te ken ndonje shotgun nen dyshek.duhet se sben.

----------


## loneeagle

Gjynah me ka ardh shume keq. Eshte bere bota tmerr! RIP edhe sherim te shpejt te plagosurve.

----------


## derjansi

shum gjynaf

u prehshin ne paqe.


PS this is what you expect from crazy fools that want to nuke and kill people for no reason. or am i wrong freebyrd?

----------


## ricky_ch

Amerikanët tër fuqinë e tyre e kanë orientuar 
në rregullimin e ri botëror: *gati se ja kanë arrijtur qëllimit!*

----------


## xfiles

Nje i çmendur vret kot pa arsye nje turme njerezish dhe fajin e ka amerika, hollivudi dhe masoneria?
Interesante, do doja te dija me teper mbi keto konspiraci.

----------


## EuroStar1

Amerkanet duan te emitojne Afganet

----------


## angmokio

Tmerr i papershkrueshem. Si eshte e mundur qe vetem Amerika rrit kesisoj psikopatesh ? 
Jane te shumta rastet ne Amerike kur te cmendur te tille vrasin pa asnje lloj shkaku njerez te pafajshem ne ambjente publike.

----------


## mia@

Lajm vertet i rende. Cfare e ka shtyre xhanem?! Te mendosh qe ne ate salle mesa degjova ne lajme ishin vetem femije e te rinj. Me beri petshtypje qe kishte shume femije pasi jepej filmi i ri i Batman dhe ora ishte 12  e nates. Nuk do t'i coja kurre femijet e mi aq vone ne kinema. :i ngrysur:

----------


## mia@

> Tmerr i papershkrueshem. Si eshte e mundur qe vetem Amerika rrit kesisoj psikopatesh ? 
> Jane te shumta rastet ne Amerike kur te cmendur te tille vrasin pa asnje lloj shkaku njerez te pafajshem ne ambjente publike.


Dhe ka ndodhur ne te njejtin shtet qe vite me pare perjetuan masakren nga nje psiko adoloshent qe vrau gjithe ata studente te shkolles se tij. :i ngrysur:

----------


## angmokio

> Lajm vertet i rende. Cfare e ka shtyre xhanem?! Te mendosh qe ne ate salle mesa degjova ne lajme ishin vetem femije e te rinj. Me beri petshtypje qe kishte shume femije pasi jepej filmi i ri i Batman dhe ora ishte 12  e nates. Nuk do t'i coja kurre femijet e mi aq vone ne kinema.


E keqja mund te te ndodhe kudo Mia@ , psikopate e kriminele te tille mund te ta marrin jeten edhe duke fjetur gjume. Zoti na rujte.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Nje i çmendur vret kot pa arsye nje turme njerezish dhe fajin e ka amerika, hollivudi dhe masoneria?
> Interesante, do doja te dija me teper mbi keto konspiraci.


He mer...nuk ke gje tjeter per te thene? Ashtu...hm...po mungoka fjala "myslo", apo "afgan", "taleban"...po e shoh tani...



Zoti ua lehtesoft dhimbjet familjarve.

----------


## the admiral

tmerr i vertete... pse??? pse te beje nje gje te tille?
a dihen arsyet qe e kane shtyre ne nje veprim te tille???

shba eshte nje shtet prej me shume se 300 milione banoresh ku mesatarisht cdo banore ka 1 arme zjarri (rreth 300.000.000 jane armet e zjarrit ne duart e civileve).
cdo vit nga keto arme vriten 30.000 vete.

ka te drejte bloomber qe kritikoi 2 kandidatet per president te cilet ne fushtat e tyre elektorale as nuk e kane cekur fare kete problem.

----------


## Qyfyre

> tmerr i vertete... pse??? pse te beje nje gje te tille?
> a dihen arsyet qe e kane shtyre ne nje veprim te tille???
> 
> shba eshte nje shtet prej me shume se 300 milione banoresh ku mesatarisht cdo banore ka 1 arme zjarri (rreth 300.000.000 jane armet e zjarrit ne duart e civileve).
> cdo vit nga keto arme vriten 30.000 vete.
> 
> ka te drejte bloomber qe kritikoi 2 kandidatet per president te cilet ne fushtat e tyre elektorale as nuk e kane cekur fare kete problem.


Ke te drejte, eshte gallate jo tmerr i vertete.

----------


## the admiral

> Nje i çmendur vret kot pa arsye nje turme njerezish dhe fajin e ka amerika, hollivudi dhe masoneria?
> Interesante, do doja te dija me teper mbi keto konspiraci.


jo jo... dihet kush e ka fajin. 
fajin e ka ADN-ja.
vrasesi u zbulua se kishte ""gene jevge afrikane""... 
http://i.huffpost.com/gen/695174/thu...LMES-570.jpg?4




> Ja çfare ndodh nga martesat nder-rracore, dominon me shume pjesa kafsherore e geneve jevge.
> Keto femrat qe martohen me jevgjit afrikan duhet ti vihet nje shenje per njohje dhe te izolohen ne lagje te posaçme.
> rraca ka shume rendesi, ky eshte realiteti. ADN vendos se çfare dhe kush jemi.

----------


## Qyfyre

James Holmes, 24 vjec eshte autori i vrasjes.

----------


## JacobGold

Ngushelime familjareve!

R.I.P viktimave  :i ngrysur: 







> jane efektet anesore te nje shoqerie tashme te kalbur sic eshte amerika 
> 
> kinematografia ne usa nuk percjell me asnje vlere edukative,por vetem dhune dhe vrasje  
> 
> ne usa dominojne tashme diktatura e bankave dhe e masmediave te cilat jane te kontrolluara nga masoneria 
> 
> dhe kush kontrollon bankat dhe masmedian e ka fare te lehte te manipuloje qytetaret dhe politiken 
> 
> ngushellime familjeve te viktimave



Prandaj eshte ndalur numri i emigranteve per ne kete shtet begatore!

ps: shaka kjo ^^ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> jo jo... dihet kush e ka fajin. 
> fajin e ka ADN-ja.
> vrasesi u zbulua se kishte ""gene jevge afrikane""... 
> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/695174/thu...LMES-570.jpg?4


Je i papam Admiral.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

